# How long can a turbo be use?



## yafayu (May 31, 2003)

is there a lifetime for a turbocharger?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Until it breaks 

Don't abuse it and it should run for a long time.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

that's a pretty hard question to answer. it's kinda like asking...how long is the life of a motor? it really depends on what kind of turbo you have, and how you treat it. and also a turbo timer will help take care of it and extend the life.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

As long as you take care of it. Make sure you give it plenty of care and love. HOWEVER : 1. Dont get it wet. 2. Dont expose it to sunlight. and 3. Dont feed it after midnight. Follow these rules and you will have a happy free spinning turbo for years to come.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

If there is a filter on the intake, if you let the turbo cool down before turning off the motor, if you have water cooled center sections and if you have a restrictor in the oil line your turbo will last a long long time... factory turbo cars can 100k miles!

Oh if you use a BOV too!


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

How long do you think the Hotshots turbo kit would last on the GA16DE if you take care of it and all?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

once again, maintenance. change your oil on good intervals so you dont coke up the bearings. it should most likely outlast your engine (with good maintenance), maybe cept for the turbo. might need a rebuild or so, but other than that. you shouldnt have to replace parts unless they are broken.


----------



## ForsakenRX7 (Mar 14, 2003)

James said:


> *If there is a filter on the intake, if you let the turbo cool down before turning off the motor, if you have water cooled center sections and if you have a restrictor in the oil line your turbo will last a long long time... factory turbo cars can 100k miles!
> 
> Oh if you use a BOV too! *


In all seriousness this just about nails it all on the head. You cant give a turbo a life span. Abuse and use come in to play and then its just a guessing game really. But hell I think its turbochargers.com that will rebuild your turbo for only like $250. So even if it needs a rebuild your not out a ton of cash.


----------

